# Problème avec le site hotmail.com avec Safari sur Leopard



## kroy-wen (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'ai trouve aucun sujet relatif à mon problème (ou alors je suis aveugle) donc je me permets d'en poster un nouveau.

Depuis mon passage à Leopard, j'ai remarqué qu'il m'était impossible de me connecter sur ma boîte Hotmail pour consulter mon courrier. A chaque connexion, juste après avoir saisi mon identifiant et mon mot de passe, le site me dit que mon navigateur n'accepte pas les cookies. Même chose avec firefox.

Je précise que les cookies sont bien acceptés dans les preferences de Safari et que, pour preuve, NetBarrier me donne le nombre total de cookies reçus : ça prouve bien que j'en reçois.

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre ce problème. Notez que selectionner "Accepter les cookies : Toujours" dans Safari ne change rien.

Merci d'avance.

Jonathan

Ma config: Macbook C2D 2,16 GHz - 2Go RAM - Superdrive - FAI Free - Connexion via une borne Airport Express - Leopard version 10.5.1 - Safari version 3.0.4 - Firefox version 2.0.0.9 - Netbarrier version 10.4.3


----------



## kroy-wen (29 Novembre 2007)

Je me réponds à moi-même parce que j'ai trouvé d'où venait le problème. On sait jamais, ça peut toujours servir à quelqu'un.

Il suffisait de décocher une option dans Netbarrier (voir les captures)


----------



## josselinco (2 Décembre 2007)

J'ai moi aussi un problème avec léopard et hotmail..
Quand je vais sur hotmail.com, il ne cesse de passer de redirection en redirection et n'affiche jamais la page.. 
Il passe par  "login.live.com", "hotmail.msn.com", ".mail.live.com"...

Avec Firefox tout marche très bien :/


----------



## EtienneMacBook (7 Février 2008)

moi aussi ca me fait ca... c'est très pénible, il faut attendre trop longtemps, parfois ca mzrche quand meme, sinon, il faut ouvrir firefox... qqn sait pkoi ? je croyais que safari était le meilleur web browser... ??


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2008)

Sans doute encore un effet de leur bascule mondiale vers windows live de  fin 2007
(Au sens striict hotmail n'existe plus , c'est windows live)

un des trucs ( déjà traité plusieurs fois, la recherche , la recherche ) est de virer les cookies liés à l'univers microsoft-hotmail Msn 
Souvent ca suffit


----------



## tofskite (13 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Sans doute encore un effet de leur bascule mondiale vers windows live de  fin 2007
> (Au sens striict hotmail n'existe plus , c'est windows live)
> 
> un des trucs ( déjà traité plusieurs fois, la recherche , la recherche ) est de virer les cookies liés à l'univers microsoft-hotmail Msn
> Souvent ca suffit


bonjour 

j'ai le même que vous avec safari pour consulter mes mails hotmail ...

l'adresse tourne en rond et ça ne charge pas !

help please ...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

vires les cookie liés à msn 
vide le cache Safari

ou passe par firefox


----------



## tofskite (13 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> vires les cookie liés à msn
> vide le cache Safari
> 
> ou passe par firefox


effectivement j'ai virer les cookies et hop ça marche .... merci !

qu'elle est la manip pour effacer seulement les cookies souhaité ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

ben les reperer et les virer !
(c'est dans l'aide Safari ou firefox etc)

ils ont des noms ! Parfois ouvertement limpides parfois moins 
( le listing firefox est en géneral plus clair)


----------



## tofskite (14 Février 2008)

ok merci en tous cas j'arrive j'arrive à lire mes mails grace à ce petit truc..

si par hazard tu as un tuyau pour configurer mail et hotmail :s

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> ok merci en tous cas j'arrive j'arrive à lire mes mails grace à ce petit truc..
> 
> si par hazard tu as un tuyau pour configurer mail et hotmail :s
> 
> merci d'avance



Hé hop, c'est par là




Ps: Si tu rencontres des soucis, poses ta questions dans ce fil (celui que j'ai mis en lien)


----------



## benjiwildstyle (18 Février 2008)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Je me réponds à moi-même parce que j'ai trouvé d'où venait le problème. On sait jamais, ça peut toujours servir à quelqu'un.
> 
> Il suffisait de décocher une option dans Netbarrier (voir les captures)



mec tu déchire depuis septembre impossible de me connecter de chez moi à mon compte mail et là magique sa marche


----------



## kroy-wen (26 Février 2008)

benjiwildstyle a dit:


> mec tu déchire depuis septembre impossible de me connecter de chez moi à mon compte mail et là magique sa marche



C'est sympa de me dire que je déchire !! Plus sérieusement, je suis content d'avoir pu t'aider !!


----------



## sunerose (29 Février 2008)

jarrive pas non plus à lire mes mails sur hotmail avec safari et dailleurs je sais meme pas ce quest un cookie et ou changer ce qui ne va pas ...;
aidez moiiii


----------



## pascalformac (29 Février 2008)

les cookies sont des bestioles déposées par les sites dans les fichiers de navigateurs  pour divers choses (suivre tes habitudes de surf ,  permettre de se logguer avec un mot de passse )

la liste de ceux présents  est visible  dans preferences Safari
et tu peux les nettoyer en bloc ou certains seulement
lire l'aide de Safari


----------



## v.leca (17 Avril 2008)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Je me réponds à moi-même parce que j'ai trouvé d'où venait le problème. On sait jamais, ça peut toujours servir à quelqu'un.
> 
> Il suffisait de décocher une option dans Netbarrier (voir les captures)




MERCI, ça a effectivement servi!! ça faisait une semaine que je me prenais la tête!


----------



## lhommesinge (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour. 
Depuis ... quand, je ne saurais le dire, je-ne-peux-plus-me-connecter-à hotmail!!!
Et j'ai des soucis un peu du meme ordre avec le site facebook.:mouais: (disons j'arrive a me connecter en virant les cookies puis il me permet pas d'aller bp plus loin.....)
... J'ai lu vos réponses. Les cookies, hop là! le cache hop là virés. Mais toujours pas. Je tente des trucs j'en essaye d'autres, vais sur des tas de forums pour lire des solution, makache!
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je serai ravi. ///////:love:...
Jamais eu ces problemes sur PC.... Depuis que je me suis mis a Mac, le nombre de problemes est multiplié par 3.... J'en ai marre..
Merci d'avance.
OUGA!!
LHS


----------



## guytantakul (20 Mai 2008)

Ca va venir. Faut pas brusquer les choses...


----------



## lhommesinge (26 Juin 2008)

Merci pour tes encouragements, mais tu ne m'apprends pas grand chose...!

Bon... J'ai toujours toujours ce meme probleme et, j'ai découvert quelquechose de bizarre en plus : 
C'est que : le probleme n'est la que quand je suis connecté sur internet a un seul endroit : au travail, où la connexion est en ethernet sur une boite de chez Orange...

C'est un ordi portable. Et quand je vais ailleurs, ca marche, pas de probleme... Wifi, ethernet, neuf, free... pas de probleme....
Je ne comprends donc pas : est ce orange qui "filtre" les sites ou en interdit certains?????

Répondezzzz moi!!!!!
merci
OUGA OUGA
LHS


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

pas orange
mais ton boulot peut etre

( c'est très courant , pour empêcher des surcharges ou des distractions, genre chargement de films ,  sites de jeux etc)
 en parler au responsable informatique


----------



## iPascal (26 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai utilisé une petite astuce pour me passer de boite hotmail. J'ai créé un compte "Passport" (microsoft) avec mon adresse Gmail et ainsi j'utilise mon adresse Gmail pour me connecter à MSN.

C'est un peu hors sujet mais ça pourrait peut être servir à quelqu'un...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

et sur certains windows live on arrive à renvoyer vers gmail 
(pas tous les comptes)


----------



## iPascal (27 Juin 2008)

Sur le mien on pouvait malheureusement pas...


----------



## lhommesinge (6 Juillet 2008)

la suite la suite...
En fait merci beaucoup beaucoup de ta réponse (aaaaa ca fait du bien quand il y a quelqu'un qui apporte une solution...)

MAIS C'est pas ca parceque : mon boulot c'est dans un atelier avec 3 autres personnes : en gros : c'est une connexion personnelle qu'on a cablé en ethernet pour avoir acces au net.
Donc c'est pas le boulot, j'ai pas de patron pour me fliquer, rien........
Donc, moi je soupconne toujours orange ... mais......?:mouais:
Merci pour vos reponses....
LHS


----------



## lhommesinge (6 Juillet 2008)

merci a vous aussi d'avoir repondu...... mAis je suis un debutant debutant : j'ai rien compris de ce compte gmail - microsoft .....????:mouais:
pas compris....
merci qd mm!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

tres simple sur descomptes windows live on peut ultiiser la fonction de forward -transfert vers d'autres comptes hotmails et semble til  certains ont reussi à le faire vers  gmail

Mais utiliser hotmail comme email pro faut etre top maso

même pas de POP gratuit  ! 
lamentablement minable alors que tous les services serieux l'offrent
et c'est sans parler de l'Imap

bref , songe à changer de boutique
yahoo gmail etc


----------



## lhommesinge (7 Juillet 2008)

Merci ScalPa, de ta réponse mais......depuis lontemps je suis chez gmail , 1000 fois mieu que hotmail , c'est clair ré net!

MAIS, mon compte hotmail est pris en compte par de nombreux sites, personnes qui me contactent....ils me connaissent la dessus..... Et je m'en sers peu, mais de temsp en temps et ca reste important.:rose:

Et, surtout, facebook non plus ne marche pas (voir probleme expliqué plus haut...) et maintenant je me rend compte que un troisieme site tres important (professessionnel) ou je transfert des images qui sont montrée, ne marche pas non plus............aaaaaaaaaabouhhhhhhh

Toi, Pascal, vénérable sage,  saurais-tu ce que personne ne sachiasse????


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2008)

lhommesinge a dit:


> Toi, Pascal, vénérable sage,  saurais-tu ce que personne ne sachiasse????


Sachiase sachiasse , comme tu y vas
Si j'avais des élements secrets je ne les donnerai pas ( par definition un secret ...)
et si des infos  publiques circulent , fiables , je les donne 
mais  encore eut il fallu que je le susse pour que vous l'appreniez


hotmail a eu son utilité ( ià une époque,  ideal comme email de 3 è zone ou voiture balai de contacts divers)
mais aujourdh'hui avec les bons filtres antispam  autant avoir une adresse chez un bon webmail adresse 100% dédiée pour ce genre de  contacts ET avec pop ou imap
brefle partout sauf hotmail

( quitte à ensuite transferer ou faire relever par un 2 è compte moins claironné
c'est classique )

la stratégie actuelle c'est plutôt
-un email tout terrain ( sites web, sites marchands , newsletters, blagounettes divers et hélas ô combien  avariées,chaines débiles  rencontres divers etc )
cette adresse on prévoit qu'elle sera spammée et... on s'en fout

-adresse pro
-adresse perso pour les intimes

on peut bien entendu aller plus loin , mais ca c'est le minimum


----------



## FRAGGLE (5 Novembre 2008)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Je me réponds à moi-même parce que j'ai trouvé d'où venait le problème. On sait jamais, ça peut toujours servir à quelqu'un.
> 
> Il suffisait de décocher une option dans Netbarrier (voir les captures)




Merci beaucoup 6 mois que j'utilisais un autre mac à coté de moi (et oui suis gaté) pour lire mes msg hotmail et la ca marche 

C juste bete de ne pas pouvoir cacher la marque et et le navigateur avec netbarrier puisque c'est surtout a ca que ca sert

Merci en tout cas;-)


----------

